# Novo Nordisk and Roche Launch new Treatment Option to Simplify Insulin Pump Therapy



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2014)

Today, Novo Nordisk launches NovoRapid® PumpCart®, the first prefilled pump cartridge with an insulin analogue that has been specifically designed for insulin pumps. This new treatment solution, which contains NovoRapid® (insulin aspart) - a rapid-acting insulin from Novo Nordisk - is expected to make insulin pump therapy more convenient for people with diabetes and their care staff. 

The 1.6 ml cartridge is developed in a non-exclusive partnership between Roche Diabetes Care and Novo Nordisk and is compatible with the new Accu-Chek® Insight insulin pump therapy system from Roche Diabetes Care

http://www.prnewswire.co.uk/news-re...-simplify-insulin-pump-therapy-281260811.html


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Alan

Hear about this last year. Interesting to see it launched. I wonder when their new pump will come out - I don't think it has yet.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure I'm convinced about prefilled cartridges, I like to control how much goes in them!  The Roche cartridges take a maximum of 315 units.  I usually put in 220 and I know that will last 6 days.  Don't really want to be faffing about doing pump refills more often than that if I can help it!

We have been having problems with high numbers the last few weeks so there have been lots of corrections going on, plus one very unfortunately timed cannula failure just as we were having a meal out with a friend and eating some ridiculously over-indulgent puddings - then had to correct a 29.7 
So pump only lasted 5 days last week because of loads of corrections.  So when I refilled it after that I put a bit more in to make sure it lasts the full 6 days this week.  Couldn't do that with a prefilled one!

Pleased to add that we are finally starting to get some normal numbers again now - nearly there


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2014)

Last time I spoke to my DSN was in May - she said Roche's latest news at the time, was that it would be December.

Just looked on the web and they are trialling it right now ! - see 

http://www.roche-trials.com/trialDetailsGet.action?studyNumber=RD001514


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2014)

Good luck getting them numbers Sally   I know what your on about with pre-filled.  Its not mind blowing tech.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't wait for pre-filled cartridges as I think they may solve my bubble problem. I was meant to start pumping with the pre-filled type but because of delays by Roche got the other type. A smaller amount of insulin would be a pain for me but so are the constant bubbles I get now.


----------



## Pattidevans (Nov 3, 2014)

Maryanne

I found it next door to impossible to eliminate all the bubbles from the AccuChek cartridge when filling it.  I was at my wits end and spoke to the helpline.  They told me to get rid of the big bubbles, then prime the little ones out.  So you go through the process, put the cartridge in the pump and bang it down on your hand a couple of times (I find it hurts so I do it on a folded towel on a hard surface).  Then prime and watch until bubbles stop coming down the tubing.  Stop the priming and repeat with the banging and priming until no bubbles come out.  This advice has worked well for me.


----------



## ingrid (Nov 4, 2014)

Good for visually impaired pumpers..


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 4, 2014)

I found the bubble situation improved quite a lot when I realised that when squirting air into the insulin vial just before filling the cartridge, I was actually squirting it through the insulin instead of turning it upside down so that the vial was at the bottom and squirting the air into the gap that's already there.  Probably should be obvious really, and I know I was taught this originally, but that little snippet of information somehow got lost along the way... When you think that we went onto the pump only 8 days after diagnosis so hadn't had time to get over the shock or get used to the new routine, we were suffering from serious brain overload so it's not surprising that something got lost!

I rediscovered this useful tip thanks to this forum, and funnily enough I get a lot less bubbles now I'm doing it properly!

I also read somewhere that if you get any really stubborn bubbles stuck to the side of the cartridge, that refuse to budge even when you flick or bang the pump, try tapping it with something metal, like a teaspoon.  Haven't tried that myself but I've seen someone else do it and it seems to work


----------



## Redkite (Nov 4, 2014)

Sounds promising, and would cut out some of the fiddlyness of a cannula change (not that these will be available for my son's Veo).  However, I wonder what the shelf life will be, because I thought insulin deteriorates in contact with plastic?  Or is it that something happens with absorption of chemicals from the plastic?  In any case, insulin is currently always stored in glass vials and cartridges.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 4, 2014)

So does that mean that only this prefilled cartridge will go in the pump and you have no option for any other insulin or filling a cartridge yourself?

Reading the blurb I found it quite insulting saying how difficult it was to fill a cartridge 
As the new cartridge only holds 160 units that could be a lot of extra dosh for the cartridge makers as so many extra would have to be used by some     people.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 4, 2014)

When I fill my current cartridge it only lasts a maximum of six days due to the amount of insulin I use. I'm also very happy with Humalog. I'm therefore not looking forward to smaller cartridges and potentially different insulin when my pump is updated in 1-2 years.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm fairly sure that my Insulatard® Penfill® cartridges are some kind of plastic (probably CR39 optical resin, the same stuff as plastic "glasses"); apart from anything else, they feel too light to be glass.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 4, 2014)

AJLang said:


> When I fill my current cartridge it only lasts a maximum of six days due to the amount of insulin I use. I'm also very happy with Humalog. I'm therefore not looking forward to smaller cartridges and potentially different insulin when my pump is updated in 1-2 years.



The simple solution is to have a different pump


----------



## heasandford (Nov 4, 2014)

Maryanne29 said:


> I can't wait for pre-filled cartridges as I think they may solve my bubble problem. I was meant to start pumping with the pre-filled type but because of delays by Roche got the other type. A smaller amount of insulin would be a pain for me but so are the constant bubbles I get now.



I couldn't agree more! Despite doing all the things recommended by people on here, I STILL get problems with bubbles. Whenever I change the infusion set and cannula, when I unscrew the set from the cartridge there are bubbles there, nothing seems to prevent them. I would love prrefilled cartridges, but I assume they are not going to fit the Combo I have?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 4, 2014)

Well personally as someone with a Combo and using Novorapid - I can't wait to try it ! !

Presumably if it does well, other manufacturers - both of pumps and insulin, will follow suit.  Who knows how many drug companies Roche had to ask, before the man from NovoNordisk he say Yes ?

The current system does slow down the set change speed when it's time for a new cartridge too and you have to allow the extra time to do it, I've never had a really good technique for getting rid of bubbles and I still haven't, I do have a successful method that I used to use with syringes, but it just takes a little longer.

If I could just bung in a pre-filled cartridge and prime it would save me boatloads of time and make it all a lot less tedious.

Have you asked your pump company and insulin manufacturer what they are doing about this?  If not, how do you know they aren't ?


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Dave

I started by asking my DSN and Consultant if I could have a pump.  Initially it was a no, I asked for an appointment for them to explain why, and got the NICE criteria.  I then asked for another appointment in 6 months, during which I gathered evidence to support my request, and I got a Yes. Yipppeeeeee


----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2016)

The Insight (the one that uses the cartridges instead of having to fill reservoirs from a vial) uses Roche 360 software, downloadable via and infra-red communicator and cable which needs to be inserted in a USB port on your computer.  Our clinic just download the meter themselves when you get there so I've never needed to email results unless I need help between appts.

Only available for W7, haven't released a version for W10 yet, but took them forever to release W7, LOL.  They are not the speediest at such things.  Think you can also use the same IR gizmo to download to Diasend, which a number of other pumps can also download to.  I've never seen Diasend so can't comment personally on its usefulness or how it compares to the 360 - but I know someone with a Roche Combo, Pattidevans, who prefers Diasend - so it is probably better!  No idea about emailing though.

What software do your clinic use to download meters and pumps? - or do they only 'do' Roche so it's all the 360 ?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

I have never had a problem with bubbles. Non whatsoever. On a Medtronic Veo   Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

Had a Phone call from Novo Nordisk yesterday. Nice people. About research


----------

